# Spouse Visa Sponsor Letter Feedback



## lau123nJ (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, 

I am currently writing my sponsor cover letter for my husbands Spousal Visa application, and would be very grateful if I could get some opinions on it, and what changes I should make.

Thanks in advance!


Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my husband NAME in his application for settlement in the United Kingdom on the basis of marriage.

NAME and I first met in February 2013 whilst I on holiday visiting family in South Africa after being introduced to each other by my cousin. We connected immediately as we had shared common interests such as food, music and movies, shared the same morals and had a similar sense of humour. I had to return to the UK and we kept in contact daily, mainly through Whats App and Facetime calls and within a few weeks we had entered into a committed relationship. We have a very strong relationship, and have both worked hard throughout our time together to remain close, and support each other despite the distance between us.

We have visited each other as often as possible with me travelling to South Africa and NAME travelling to Scotland. On my trip to see him in July 2014 we were engaged, and we married on the 30th March 2015 at a small ceremony at LOCATION. After the wedding I had to return to the UK, and I began my visa application to join Brendon-Lee in South Africa and I was granted a Temporary Residence Permit and moved to South Africa in September 2015.

Whilst in South Africa we lived together in an apartment which Brendon-Lee rented and we renewed our vows in May 2016 in front of our family and friends who were unable to be at our ceremony. During my time there I became very homesick and after being there for 13 months we made the decision together that I would return to the UK and we would start the process for NAME to join me and so we can settle here permanently and build a life together. 

I have been employed since the DATE on a fixed term contract as an TITLE within EMPLOYER, my annual salary is currently AMOUNT. On NAME arrival to the UK he will initially be residing with me at my home address of ADDRESS with my mother and father, where we will have the sole use of a double sized bedroom and they have given us permission to live at their property for as long as we wish and we plan to move into our own property once NAME finds employment.

I have included an index of supporting documents as evidence of subsiding relationship, accommodation arrangements and financial documents and I hope that you find these satisfactory and can proceed with NAME application. If you have any questions or require any more information please do not hesitate to contact me on the details above.

Yours sincerely


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

That looks fine. Explains all key dates etc chronologically. 

Make sure to do a property inspection report too.

All the best.


----------



## lau123nJ (Aug 21, 2017)

Kimi2490 said:


> That looks fine. Explains all key dates etc chronologically.
> 
> Make sure to do a property inspection report too.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your reply Kimi2490. I have a property inspection letter granted by the local authority. I was just a bit worried that I hadnt elaborated enough on the dates or trips to South Africa etc!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should delete the financial and accommodation details, as they will be covered in separate sections of the application. The letter is about relationship history and present and future intentions, which you have covered well. The fact you have tried to build up life together in SA strengthens your application - that the overwhelming purpose is to be together and not to be economic migrants. Also the last paragraph is a little cringe-worthy so should be left out or revised. Just end on a note of how you are looking forward to establishing life together in UK. Index for documents isn't required.


----------



## lau123nJ (Aug 21, 2017)

Joppa said:


> You should delete the financial and accommodation details, as they will be covered in separate sections of the application. The letter is about relationship history and present and future intentions, which you have covered well. The fact you have tried to build up life together in SA strengthens your application - that the overwhelming purpose is to be together and not to be economic migrants. Also the last paragraph is a little cringe-worthy so should be left out or revised. Just end on a note of how you are looking forward to establishing life together in UK. Index for documents isn't required.


Thanks for your reply Joppa. I really appreciate your feedback. Can I just ask you one more question, with regards to the Appendix 2 form, what information should be included in part 5 (additional information)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing, unless you run out of space answering some questions or they direct you to use that space for a specific reply.


----------



## lau123nJ (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks Joppa.


----------

